# Marco Colombo



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone know what price this would go for? It was limited edition and I've kept it in its box although it's partially come off.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

He wasnt as limited as you might think, i picked up two in the original box (not blister) for a few pounds on ebay a few years back, but i have seen people pay £10 for him in the past. right now one ebay i couldn only find 2 so you might get a good price on ebay as the market isnt flooded.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah ok, might save it for a little while longer then for now.


----------

